# CHANGE CPU VOLTAGE?



## ghostnexus (Sep 25, 2011)

Is there any way to change the base voltage of the cpu?


----------



## phrir1 (Aug 4, 2011)

ghostnexus said:


> Is there any way to change the base voltage of the cpu?


I just came into the droid 3 world over from a droid 2 global, with that phone i know that we had to have an overclock module installed before we were able to change any voltages with either an app or script, which i don't believe there is one available yet for the d3. excuse me if i'm wrong like i said i just got into my d3, but as of right now i don't think there is a way to modify voltages.


----------

